# Your favorite breed?



## okiron (Jan 7, 2008)

What is your favorite rabbit breed? Cat? Dog? Maybe you don't have a favorite breed but a favorite marking? Fur color?

For rabbits, my favorite would have to be the flemmies. For cats I adore siamese markings. Dogs, my favorite would have to be the Shiba Inu but love dogs with black and tan markings like dobermans, mini pinchers, shibas, shepherds, etc. I love lighter color hooded rats like caramel, beige and cream. I love blues as well.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 7, 2008)

I could never choose a favourite breed of bun, oh it would be so hard! I know which ones I like the least and which ones I like the most, but would be so hard to choose just one.

For faves, I like New Zealand whites, netherland dwarfs, french lops and dwarf lops. Colours I like are the blues, whites and blacks, and tan patterns.

For cats it's british shorthair for sure. Silver tabby colouring. Ragdolls are also gorgeous.

Dogs, I like American staffies the most, followed by burmese mountain dogs.


----------



## Jenson (Jan 7, 2008)

My favourite breed of rabbits is Rex and English Spots. Cats I'm not a huge fan of, but I like Siamese. Dogs, Japanese Akitas, of course. Horses, Friesian or Welsh Mountain.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 7, 2008)

Rabbit - Holland Lop

Dog - Yellow labs


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 7, 2008)

Rabbits- Lionheads or other fluffy breeds like angora.

Dog- Newfoundland, Havanese. Again, hairy things.

I don't now many cat breeds, but I would go for a medium or long haired breed. 

I am sensing a pattern here 



NZminilops- its Bernese Mountain Dog. N not M


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 7, 2008)

rabbits- english lop

dogs- yorkie or maltese 

cats- bengal toy leopards

horse-tenessee walkers


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 7, 2008)

I love mutts, does that count? lol. I think a mixed breed is the best pet you could ever ask for. 

I do like Turkish Van cats, as well as Bengals. My absolute favorite is Orange cats, red tabby any breed. 

Dogs, I would have to say German Shepards.


----------



## okiron (Jan 7, 2008)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> I love mutts, does that count? lol. I think a mixed breed is the best pet you could ever ask for.


Yes mutts count! I LOVE rottie mixes so much. Rottie/shepherds and rottie/dobermans are adorable!


----------



## Spring (Jan 7, 2008)

I love French lops :hearts

I'm not familair with cats, but those Persians with the flat faces are adorable!

I like collies for dogs .


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 8, 2008)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Rabbits- Lionheads or other fluffy breeds like angora.
> 
> Dog- Newfoundland, Havanese. Again, hairy things.
> 
> ...


Thanks, must have been a typo , the only dog I ever had was one, called Lucky, so I should know how to spell it :shock:.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 8, 2008)

Rabbit - Dutch and Jersey Woolies

Dog - Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers

Cat - don't much like them but the ones with a bob for a tailare cute

Horse - Thoroughbreds though I love all horses


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rabbits - definitely rexes!

Cats - between British shorthair and ragdoll (I'm lucky enough to own a mix between the 2, and my sister has 2 gorgeous ragdolls!)

Dogs - Labradors and German Shepherds

Horses - Dutch Warmblood, but any warmblood sports horse really!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 8, 2008)

Rabbits - I love them all, but I am fond of Lionheads. My favorite color is Tort, of course.
Rats - Unusual markings/coat patterns. I love dumbo ears and rex fur as well.
Cats - Not fond of them, but I like Devon Rexes and Sphynx. I also like big, huge, fat mixed breed male cats.
Dogs- Newfoundland, American Pit Bull Terrier (my favorite!), Shar Pei, and Beagles.
Fish - Betta in purple/blue-ish colors.
Horse - Haflinger and Thoroughbreds. I really love the stocky horses.



AND.....I'll take all those in the gender, "Male". I have all male pets and I think they are the best, lol.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 8, 2008)

Rabbits - English lop (best personalities I've ever seen), Belgians, Continental Giant looks fascinating, Velveteen lop, Polish...I love them all, but these ones stand out for me at the moment


Cats - I've always just loved the cat mixes, though forpurebreds,the Russian Blue is one I wouldn't mind having one day


Dogs- Beagles, Bassets, Irish setters, German Shepherds, and all mutts in general


Fish - Bettas and clown loaches


Horse - The Canadian, Arabian, Morgan, Lippizzaner, Andalusians...and again, all crossbreeds


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 8, 2008)

Favorite rabbit breed, Flemish giants

Cats dont like em

Guinea pigs, Mmm my favorite is the long hair ones, and the Abby ones

hammies, love em all.

dogs, Cocker spaniels (black ones) great danes, rottie


----------



## Alexah (Jan 8, 2008)

Ooh, I kind of like this thread. But I think it's going to be so difficult to narrow my favorites down to one or two for each type of animal. But we'll see...

Rabbits: My favorite breed of buns has to be rexes and mini rexes. Their fur is just heavenly and I think they're adorable to boot. Lionheads are just so cute and fluffy and I'm starting to really fall in love with flemish giants. I think, in general, I am less thrilled by lop breeds. I'm not sure as this issomething new - I used to always prefer lops. But the little stick-up ears melt my heart. So cute!As for coloring, I'd have to say I prefer brokens to solid colors. I'm not sure why, but I think they're pretty special. I like blues, red-eyed whites, and blue-eyed whites. I also really love rexes and mini rexes in castors - the differences in coloring is just beautiful.

Guinea Pigs: My favorite breed of guinea pigs is definitely abby's. I love how their fur goes every which way - it's so cute! Maybe it's because they remind me of my own hair?! I don't think I have a preference where color is concerned though. But, again, I think I definitely prefer markings over solid colors.

Dogs: My favorite breed of dogs are toy fox terriers. I love them to pieces. I might be biased because of my heart puppy, Madeline, but whatever - they are too cute. I think the smaller terriers (ie. jack russells, rat and toy foxes, yorkies) are always what I'm drawn to, but I also love siberian huskies, setters, australian shepherds, great danes, border collies, and the like. Okay, I'll admit it - I can't pick just one. And any color is adorable, but I love tri-colors and merles best.

Horses: I love all horses, but I'm partial to the warmbloods. I also love watching draft horses - there's something about them that is so beautiful. And I had a hackney pony that I loved so much - their high-step is just amazing and they are so cute to top it off! Gaited horses like fox trotters, rocky mountain's, and tennessee walkers are also beautiful and so amazing to ride. As for coloring, I'm partial to blacks, grays, and roans. Paints are also beautiful. Wait! So are appaloosas. Again, did you think I could just pick one?!

I'm sure I can go on and on...and on and on...and on and on some more. But I'll spare you. Aren't you relieved?!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 8, 2008)

Bunnies, ooh tough! Mini/Standard Rex will always be special in my heart, because of Berri. And the amazing fur!!  Contis, can't wait to get one in the future. Netherland Dwarf, who couldn't love them!? Lionheads too, so pretty and curious. Mixed breed is bed though. Colours, I love Harlequin and Magpie, but my favourite is black, then REW.  But a personality is more important to me, than what they look like. I'd love a little hairless, earless bunny, just as much as a breed standard whatever. 

Cats, Ragdoll, definitely, I can't wait to get a pair when I'm older. Of course, I'll always love the good old mix! My favourite colours of cats are orange, black, white and tortoisehell.  Just love cats!

Cavies, I just love how unique Abyssinians are! Adorable! I love the Peruvians, just beautiful. And I love the shorthair cavy too. In all colours.  I wish my mum would let me get a pair of piggies. 

I hate dogs, so we won't go there.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 8, 2008)

Favorite Breed of Rabbit: Flemish Giant (was that a surprise?) Love the Blues, Blacks and Whites... 

Favorite Breed of Cat: Ragdoll (I'm not big on cats, but most Ragdolls don't know their cats!)

Favorite Breed of Dog: Gordon Setters (Black and Tan, super gentle, love my Gordons!)

Favorite breed of Horse: Always had a thing for "Morgans" and Clydesdales.

Not fond of cavies.....


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Jan 8, 2008)

For Rabbit. breed would have to be Flemish Giant. Currently have two Flemmie Crosses and love having big bunnies.

Dogs would definitly be Keeshonden. Have loved the breed since first introduced to them over thirty years ago. Haven't been without one (or two or three or eight) since.
Perfect companion, always full of new ideas to make you laugh, just like the buns.

This is a photo of my Heart dog, Apollo - ATB


----------



## stargazerLily (Jan 8, 2008)

This is a tough one.

Rabbits - I would have to say flemmies and I like lops, but I don't think there is any one breed of bunny I wouldn't own if it had the right personality and needed a home.

Dogs - I loved my GSD (RIP Cole von der haus Gill), but I also like greyhounds, ibizan hounds, basenjis, most setters, dobermans, beaucerons, great danes, and mutts. I think it is easier to say which dogs I would not own then the ones I would.

Cats - since I show my little girl, I've gotten to see a lot of different breeds. I like the shorter haired cats, like havana brown, cornish rex, siamese, oriental shorthair, colorpoint shorthair, but I also like Birmans, and almost anything that comes in a red tabby pattern or pointed (like siamese, birmans, ragdolls, colorpoints, balinese). I have a weakness for points and red.

Horses - I always wanted an Arabian, and I am a huge fan of paints (any breed, as long as it's a paint), and I love fresians and andulusians, and saddlebreds, national show horses, rocky mountain horses.


----------



## welonheadmoo (Jan 8, 2008)

Rabbits: flemish giants, NZs... Really, anything big with upright ears. I'm not very discriminatory. 

Cats: ones w/ more "exotic" blood in them, ie bengals and savannahs

Dogs: dobermans - I personally appreciate them more d/c. Also, most aesthetically pleasing, having never met these rare breeds yet, ibizan, pharaoh, and saluki hounds.

As for horses, I must say warmbloods where the arabian influence is quite clear.


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 9, 2008)

I would have to say rexes (lilac)would be my fave bunny breed, Siamese cats(breed or markings). My favorite breed of dg has always been the border collie:biggrin2:


----------



## Evey (Jan 9, 2008)

my favorite bunny breed would have to be mini lops!

as for horses, I'm totally smitten with American Saddlebreds (owned, showed, trained for years). However, I'm almost equally in love with Morgan, QH, Paint, and Appy horses


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 9, 2008)

Rabbits- New Zealand's and Cali's of course... then Flemmie's Lionhead's and a certain Harlequin Dutch mix.. (not mentionin any names)

Cats- Red Siamese...cause I have one

Dogs- Doxie's and Irish Wolfhounds.. cause I got some of them too

Pigs-Hamps!! (The Black ones with the white stripes)

Horses-Marwari's..cause I have 5

Men- Mute ones.

Zin


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 9, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Men- Mute ones.
> Zin


WOW! That's a rare breed! (Not as rare as a mute woman though!)


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 9, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> and a certain Harlequin Dutch mix.. (not mentionin any names)



This makes me very happy. I heard you are totally in love !


----------



## Gabby (Jan 9, 2008)

rabbits- Dutch, flemish, lops, polish, and rex(any size) 

cats - doesn't really matter i don't have any, but I'll go for anythng nice and not ready to rip your face off, or fingers or arms etc

Dogs- Border collies, collies in general, aussies, Bernese Mountain Dogs, and pit bulls, and labs



THe black and white dutch, and the black and white border collies are just so me though, but I don't mind them in other colors either


----------



## Tracey (Jan 10, 2008)

Rabbit: Netherland Dwarf


----------

